# Ազատ կյանք > Դեսից - Դենից > Լրահոս >  «Lions vs. Donkey, Donkey Wins». վիդեո սկանդալ ինտերնետում

## tigrr

Ամեն ինչ սկսվեց Twitter-ից, այնուհետև տեսահոլովակն արագ տարածվեց Facebook-ում, իսկ այժմ էլ այն տարբեր բլոգերում արծարծվող թեմա է և նույնիսկ զետեղվել է Global Voices Online-ում` աշխարհով սփռված ավելի քան 200 բլոգերների առցանց խմբում, ովքեր տարբեր լեզուներով հրապարակվում են տեղական նորությունների և իրադարձությունների մասին:

Խոսքը գնում է մի տեսաձայնագրության մասին, որը մեկ ակնթարթում տարածվեց հասարակական ցանցերում և օնլայն խմբերում: Այդ տեսաձայնագրությունը զետեղվել էր YouTube ինտերնետային կայքում. բլոգերների շրջանում ենթադրություններ կան, որ տեսաձայնագրության մեջ պատկերված է ՀՀ պատգամավոր Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի մասնավոր գազանանոցը:

Տեսաձայնագրությունում պատկերված է պայքարը երեք առյուծի ձագերի և ավանակի միջև: Ինչպես երևում է, ավանակին մտցրել են առյուծների վանդակ ներկաներին զվարճացնելու համար, ովքեր, ենթադրում են ֆորումների և բլոգերի մասնակցիները, Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի շրջապատի անդամներն են:

Տեսաձայնագրության վերջում լսվում են հրազենի կրակոցներ, սակայն պարզ չէ, թե արդյոք այդ տեսարանի ականատեսները կրակում են ավանակի, առյուծի ձագերի վրա, թե կրակողները օդ են արձակում փամփուշտները: Այնուամենայնիվ, անկախ նրանից, թե այդ կրակոցների նշանակետը ով էր, պարզ է, որ, մեղմ ասած, կենդանիներին վատ էին վերաբերվում:

Նշենք, որ տեսաձայնագրությունը արագորեն հանել էին YouTube-ից, սակայն տեսաձայնագրությունն արագ է տարածվել, և այժմ այն հասանելի է Dailymotion-ում՝ http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xau...y-wins_animals

----------


## Dayana

Դե հայերին էլ նման մի բանա պետք չէ՞՝ Ծառուկյանի աղջկա հարսանիքը, Ծառուկյանի ավանակը, Ծառուկյանի առյուծը... Նախ Ծառուկյանը միակ "սեփական գազանանոց" ունեցող հայը չէ, ու դժվար թե կարողանան ապացուցել, որ դա նրա գազանանոցում է տեղի ունեցել, սակայն կարծում եմ կենդանիների պաշտպանության կոմիտեն ինչ-որ անհայտ "հասցեատիրոջ" դեմ գործ կհարուցի: Էն, որ էս վիդեոն դաժանություն ա, դա փաստ ա, հենց նրանով, որ ես միայն մի հատված տեսա ու չնայեցի, բայց որ սրա համընդհանուր քննարկումը պիտի սկսվի ու տարածվի ամբողջ երկրով մեկ, դա է "աբսուրդ":

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման տեղափոխվել է ժամանց բաժնից:*

----------


## Lexsa

Աբսուրդը էս վիճակն ա որ մարդիկ էնքան են ‘’հաբռգել’’ /կներեք բառիս համար բայց այլ համարժեք չգտա/ որ իրենց զվարճանքի համար կենդանիներին են ծաղրում
Եթե իրոք պաշտպանեին կենդանիներին ‘’ կենդանիների պաշտպանության կոմիտեն’’ ապա սենց բաներ չէր լինի
Չնայած ինչ ենք զարմանում մարդը պաշտպանված չէ ուր մնաց թե կենդանիները պաշըպանվեն մեր երկրում

----------


## Dayana

Կովկասյան Արծիվը, գուցե անունը ճիշտ չեմ հիշում, համենայն դեպս կարմիր գրքում գրված թռչուն ա, որից Հայաստանում մի քանի հատ կան, որսի լավագույն թիրախ ա հանդիսանում ու եթե բուսաբանության/կարծեմ սենց էր/ թանգարան գնաք, կտեսնեք տեսագրությունը, որտեղ ինչ-որ մեկը էդ արծվին կրակում ա, այն ժամանակ, երբ իրա բնում ձագուկներին ա կերակրում: 
Եթե հասրակ որսորդը, որսասեր օլիգարխը, զենք ունեցող ցանկացած մեկը սպանում է հենց վերացող տիպերին, խոսել կենդանիների պաշտպանության կոմիտեի մասին անիմաստ է: Էդ խեղճ կոմիտեի անդամներն ի՞նչ անեն, ընկնեն անտառները, գյուղերն ու ավանները ու փնտրե՞ն բոլոր որսորդներին: Մենք դեռ էնքան չենք խելոքացել, որ գիտակցենք, որ կենդանիներ սպանելը՝ ոչ սնվելու համար, քաջագործություն չի, այլ դաժանություն ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Նախ Ծառուկյանը միակ "սեփական գազանանոց" ունեցող հայը չէ


Իրանցը *գազանանոց* չի Դայ ջան, իրանցը *գազնոց* ա:

----------


## Lexsa

Ցանկացած դեպքում կենդանու սպանությունը դաժանություն է կապ չունի դա սննդի համար է թե զվարճանքի
Կոմիտեն եթե նորմալ աշխատի ու պայքարի համենայն դեպս փորձի ինչ որ բան անել ոչ թե ձեռքերը ծալի ու նայի թե ինչ է կատարվում հաստատ արդյունքի կհասնի ու սենց ոչնչությունները իրենց ամենակարող չեն զգա

----------

tigrr (21.10.2009)

----------


## tigrr

Մի օր էլ երևի իրանք կհայտնվեն էտ նույն վանդակում

----------

Chilly (23.10.2009), Lexsa (21.10.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.10.2009)

----------

